# Sony Vaio touchpad not working



## jb_blah (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just went to sleep the other night, woke up, and my touchpad is not working now. I have a USB mouse plugged in and it works fine. But, I would like to have my touchpad back if possible. Can anyone help me?


J


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi jb_blah, welcome to TSF

could you give the model number of the vaio? is their a button to turn off and on the touchpad?

edit: look at this and see if it is enabled http://esupport.sony.com/EN/tutorials/pc/cpvct000001_text.pdf


----------



## Five (Aug 9, 2011)

If that doesn't work it's most likely a hardware problem, when did you purchase the laptop???


----------



## geekytrucker (Jul 7, 2012)

goto bios and restore defaults. This fixed the problem


----------

